# [EVDL] EVLN: Zagato Volpe electric car is as small as it is cheap



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1

This image shows 2 people sitting in the car (one behind the other).

http://www.technologicvehicles.com/Content/news/1714/volpe_zagato_city_car%=
20%286%29.jpg


Perhaps if you removed the front seat and sat in the back?

Jay

On 04/27/2012 04:31 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> I agree on David's points below. It seems the Volpe nEV would also
> be good for the previously posted senior-mobile. Now, if my
> Bruce-sized body would fit :-? ( =E2?=AA wrong-answer-sound =E2?=AA ... n=
ot
> going to happen).
> =

> =

> {brucedp.150m.com}
> =

> =

> =

> =

> -


> EVDL Administrator wrote: ...
> >> More thoughts.
> >> =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If they got rear-ended the backseat passenger would serve as a 'crumple' zo=
ne =

for the driver 


----- Original Message ----
From: Jay Summet <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, April 27, 2012 4:44:50 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Zagato Volpe electric car is as small as it is ch=
eap

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1

This image shows 2 people sitting in the car (one behind the other).

http://www.technologicvehicles.com/Content/news/1714/volpe_zagato_city_car%=
20%286%29.jpg



Perhaps if you removed the front seat and sat in the back?

Jay

On 04/27/2012 04:31 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> I agree on David's points below. It seems the Volpe nEV would also
> be good for the previously posted senior-mobile. Now, if my
> Bruce-sized body would fit :-? ( =E2?=AA wrong-answer-sound =E2?=AA ... n=
ot
> going to happen).
> =

> =

> {brucedp.150m.com}
> =

> =

> =

> =

> -


> EVDL Administrator wrote: ...
> >> More thoughts.
> >> =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Apr 2012 at 16:42, Jay Summet wrote:
> 
> > his image shows 2 people sitting in the car (one behind the other).
> >
> ...


----------

